# Wanted: single white female pigeon in Phoenix Arizona



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Now that I've got your attention, I'm serious. We rescued a male racing pigeon with permission from the owner. We have a beautiful aviary. I'd like to acquire a white pigeon (the white is selfish on my part because I think it's pretty) to be his companion. We will not breed, just use wooden eggs. I want to adopt out of principle. If anyone in the Valley can help, I'd be grateful. I am in touch with Mickacoo, but the folks there and I agree it would be better to adopt locally.
Thanks!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Try checking your local animal shelters and also contact your local wildlife rehabilitators and bird rescue organizations.

Terry


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

@tawhatley: thanks. I sent an email to Fallen Feathers (local rehab), as well as the local pigeon racing club. If these do not pan out, it seems that shipping is a safe option and I can adopt from Mickacoo. Thanks!


----------



## Hot weather racer (May 14, 2014)

*White Pigeon*

Most of the time, there are white pigeons for sale on Phoenix's craigslist


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

*white pigeon*

Hello,
I took in a white pigeon that had parked itself in someone's back yard for 3 days, but I don't know yet if it's male or female. I'm not having much success finding a home for it. People reply to my CL ad saying, "I'll take her" and when I reply asking them about their bird keeping experience and where the bird would be living, they don't reply back. My sister lives in Tuscon, and if I come to visit her soon, I could bring it to you--it would fly in the cabin with me--because I would have to take a connecting flight or shuttle from Phoenix to Tuscon. If I don't find a home for this pigeon, I will have to build an aviary in my backyard next spring and it might be cheaper and easier to visit my sister! In the past, I used a lab that did gender-testing from dna obtained from the end of feather for some doves I adopted, so I could try that to find out its gender. It's a long shot, but I was wondering if you would be interested?


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

So, end to the story...we brought home a white pigeon today. One of the members here sent me a message about a sort of pigeon round-up at Pratt's in Glendale. The volunteers there were able to sex type a white one that I picked out. Thanks for everyone's advice and response.


----------

